# Chilli Sauce satchets



## cctay (Jan 31, 2012)

You really need to love your GRs. I came back from work and the kids told me Sparkle has ingeniously took down the container that we keeps packets of chilli sauce and ketchup. 

He also decided that they are edible and swallowed 7 - 8 packets at one go!

Hours later, he threw up couple of them. After 2 days, we noticed couple of unopened packets in his poo. :doh:We thought that was all. Another 2 days, we found more packets in his poo.:uhoh:

Goodness gracious, does he ever learn????? :doh:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My dogs steal Hall's menthol throat lozenges. How horrible is that. They eat them wrapper and all. It is simply amazing what they will eat.


----------

